# It's Been One Year Since My Life Changed Colour



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

coffeenut - I feel upset - I also started tearing after your blog and video again. 
Rest in peace - Mazlon.


----------



## klynn5021 (Jun 20, 2012)

Words cant even begin to describe how sorry I am for anyone that loses an animal that means alot to them. I too was in your postion over losing my Golden boy about 3 years ago.. Heartbroken, feeling like the pain would never end, wondering if I made the wrong decision, wondering if he could have made it longer.. Let me tell you, it does get better with time.. Time wont heal the wound, but it will mend it. Your blog post was very touching and just know that your Mazlon sent you a gift in the form of your new dog.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

The 1 year bridge day is such a difficult milestone. Your Mazlon was beautiful! I can tell from watching your video tribute to him that he had such a wonderful life! It is never long enough! He sure was a cute and fluffy puppy, that turned into such a handsome family kid! Hugs to you on this difficult bridge day.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I just realized that Mazlon was a girl!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry, I feel your heartbreak. No time, no other one cant take away feeling of missing. I cried so many tears and it did not come close to an end. There will be always something, anniversary dates, birthdays, holidays, some special moments when I was thinking 'one day I will remember this' and I do remember and it hurts.
Hugs.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you lost your dearest Mazlon 1 year ago. My heart breaks for you. Your video of Mazlon brought tears to my eyes and I know how much you loved her. She was truly a member of your family and I know how much you must miss her so. We will keep you in our prayers that you will find the peace and comfort you need to get you through this sad anniversary date of the loss of your dear girl one year ago.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Mazlon was beautiful, and your love for her just shines through in your video. (loved it, brought lots of tears and smiles) Our Buddy passed on November 26, 2011, so we are also coming up on the 1 yr anniversary. I wish I could say it's easier, it's getting better; but I am still grieving a lot too. i actually received 2 phone calls this week from friends to talk about Buddy. They knew it was coming up on the 1st anniversary, and they wanted to see how I was doing, and had some funny stories about Buddy. It really touched my heart that they hadn't forgotten, and that they took the time to tell me so. That is what is really great about this forum, we all understand the pain, and can relate to each other and what we are going through. So tonight I'll say a prayer for Mazlon, and all of our Bridge babies. They are so loved and missed.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the support over the past year. I would have thought the daily tears and the immediate welling of tears at the very mention of her name would have stopped by now. I know it is going to take time but boy are those grains of sand dropping slowly.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I still well up from time to time and it's been over four years...but the smiles now far out number the tears...time does help. Your slide show was heart warming, Mazion was quite the girl!

Pete


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Your tribute is beautiful beyond words. May the memories always be part of you.


----------

